# P is dying HELP HELP HELP



## pantast1c (Sep 7, 2003)

I change my water today around 3pm, in my 60 gallon, about 20%. NOW it is 5:40PM

I had a divider separating 2 P, The AC500 to the right side and the fish of the divider and the P is ok on that side but the fish on the RIGHT is FLOATIND upside down and still alive put is unable to move. It is just letting the water flow move him.

PLEASE HELP , he is dying.

I just moved the filter to the LEFT side of the tank where the fish is, but I am afraid it is too late right now.

I do have a 10gal that i have been cycling for 3 days now but I have no fish in there and so I don't think it has any good bateria in the 10 gal. SHould I move the Black P there?

What should I do???


----------



## pantast1c (Sep 7, 2003)

Or should I dump him in my Flower Horn fish tank where the water is arleady been used????


----------



## Rhombo (Aug 26, 2003)

could you put the divider in the flowerhorn tank to keep it away from the black p? if that tank is cycled maybe it would be better...


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam 3 posts for one subject 
mods please combine threads


----------



## pantast1c (Sep 7, 2003)

PLease close this thread

Refer to:

http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...ic=17818&st=30&


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

mabye add already cycled water to your 10 gallon. I hope everything works out ok for you.


----------



## Reich (Oct 1, 2003)

tsk...tsk...tsk...


----------

